# Is this a mack snow leopard gecko?



## P3rc1va1 (Jun 26, 2021)

I recently got a baby leopard gecko and im trying to figure out their morph. I'm pretty sure its a mack snow but im not 100% sure.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Yes mack snow


----------

